# 92 SE Stalling



## 92SEhelp (Jan 25, 2005)

I have a 92 SE with 104k miles. Recently, it randomly stalls when stopped or decelerating. MAF has been replaced. Nissan dealer could not duplicate and no check engine light. Can anyone help? I've read what other 92 owners have stated with similar problems. Someone replaced a TPS. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

This is a gremlin that is hard to find. sometimes it's a bad sensor, sometimes it's a cracked vacuum hose.. I would suggest going to forums.maxima.org and read through the 3rd gen forum there and see what you can find. there are LOTS of threads about this there and surely you will find something helpful in there. good luck.


----------



## 92SEhelp (Jan 25, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> This is a gremlin that is hard to find. sometimes it's a bad sensor, sometimes it's a cracked vacuum hose.. I would suggest going to forums.maxima.org and read through the 3rd gen forum there and see what you can find. there are LOTS of threads about this there and surely you will find something helpful in there. good luck.


Thanks, I will research


----------

